# Cat got into lye ...



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm just sick over this. I have a very much loved housecat who got under a bathroom sink and tipped over a bucket that had a sealed bottle of drain cleaner in it -- lye based. It hit the ground hard enough to leak and the cat then walked through it and licked his paws. I am *never* keeping drain cleaner in the house again ... but what's done is done and I was literally throwing up last night I'm so upset about this. He's just a wonderful cat and this never should have happened.

To make matters more difficult when I was trying to rush him to the emergency vet last night he got loose and the dogs chased him under the house, and he didn't come home until 4 AM. (I did manage to hose him down thoroughly in the sink and give him a bunch of milk before the escape.)

His mouth is badly burned ... my vet said time will tell on any damage to his esophagus. 

He's on dex, antiobiotics, a mouth rinse, and I'm assuming I'll need to do forcefeeding and possibly fluids as well. I have some cans of A&D.

... Anyone have any words of wisdom or experience on something like this? I'm just heartbroken here.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh the poor kitty. I'm afraid I don't have any other words of wisdom than your vet does. I hope he recovers.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I am so sorry. These things happen and, when they do, all we can do is learn from our mistakes. I do hope your dear kitty recovers quickly and completely. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Lye is an alkali, so rinsing with vinegar would have helped reduce the caustic effects of the drain cleaner. A first lesson from soap making wash a lye burn with vinegar.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I suspect by the time I got to him the damage was already done. Lye burns quickly.

He's eating on his own, which frankly surprises me -- all his taste buds are burned off and it has to hurt. I'm giving him A&D which I know from past experience that he absolute loves. 

He's just a doll -- I rescued him as a feral kitten and tamed him by basically carrying him around everywhere for months. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body -- I've never heard him growl, ever, at anyone or anything. He hisses occasionally if he's scared, but never a growl. And even when he was a wild kitten that had never been touched before he never tried to bite or scratch. 

Dangit, I feel so awful about this. 

At least he's eating ... I can be hopeful there. Sigh.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I am happy to read that he is eating, that is a good sign. Some times we humans fail despite our best efforts and intent. Keep us posted and I have my fingers crossed. Someone is due some good luck and I hope it is you.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

He ate 2/3rds of a can of A/D food this morning and had the strength to put up quite a bit of fight over being pilled, dosed, and his mouth rinsed out. He also attaches himself like velcro to the carpet now whenever I try to pick him up because he's expecting to be medicated or messed with, and he'd rather be left alone.

I'm optimistic here ... his mouth and nose look awful, though. Poor guy. Nothing hurts worse than a burn and I can't imagine a burn to the tongue and mouth and how that must feel.

Sigh.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

((((hugs)))) I hope he continues to get better. With all that going on do you think he would eat unflavored yogurt? It would help balance him out on the inside.

Our cat has always wanted to get in the fireplace and we were successful until this winter in keeping him out. Luckily Bella started barking her head off and I caught him just in time. I held him out and dh wiped off the ashes with a dry cloth then we used a masking tape roller to get as much more as we could. All that was left was what was between his toes so we ended up dipping his feet in some water and baking soda. I don't know if licking himself would have caused the ash to turn to lye but it scared the dickins out of both of us.


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Glad to hear he's eating and putting up a fight. My cats love the a/d cans too-they practically suck it down. At least mouths heal fast, so hopefully he won't be in pain too long.


----------

